# Blood work results



## Mind2muscle (Jan 30, 2016)

I haven't posted here in a while but I'm always doing some reading here.  Anyways I saw a hrt doc a few weeks ago.  Got some blood work done and everything came back normal except for testosterone.  It's pretty damn low:  total test 178 I can post up the full results if needed

I'm 32 years old with more than 12 years of training under my belt.  I have done 1 test/D-Bol cycle a couple years back with the proper pct and also ran Halodrol once.  I'm 5'10" 190lbs probably around 12-14% bf primarily focus on bodybuilder type training

I knew the number would be low due to diminished sex drive,  low mood, lack of pleasure/joy, inability to maintain muscle.  My question is should I take the plunge and go for trt when I see my doc at the follow up considering my age or should I hold off.  I've also read up that clomid administration can raise test without shutting down the hpta system.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 30, 2016)

Do you know what your pre cycle and post cycle levels were?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 30, 2016)

Better get on some test you're a little girl right now!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 30, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Better get on some test you're a little girl right now!



I know!  Once I saw those damn numbers I think my penis shrunk an inch.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 30, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Do you know what your pre cycle and post cycle levels were?



When I did that first cycle a few years back I did not get blood work done.  I know I should have and I'm sure it could have helped me assess my current situation to a better degree.  After my first cycle was completed pct included I felt like everything was back to normal as far as sex drive, motivation, etc.  it has only been the last 6 months or so where I cold tell something was up and that's why I got bloods drawn


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Please post up the entire blood work results. What you do will partly depend on the numbers. 

What time of day were the bloods taken?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 30, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Please post up the entire blood work results. What you do will partly depend on the numbers.
> 
> What time of day were the bloods taken?



I'll post up the results when I get home.  Bloods were taken at 2pm.  I know optimal time to obtain test levels is early morning as this is when testosterone is at its peak.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Mind2muscle said:


> I'll post up the results when I get home.  Bloods were taken at 2pm.  I know optimal time to obtain test levels is early morning as this is when testosterone is at its peak.



It's not necessarily early morning but as soon as possible after you wake up bc testosterone operates on a diurnal rhythm. So if you happen to work overnights and wake up at like 4pm, you'd want to go soon after 4pm.  Test levels can drop significantly throughout the day after waking so it's very possible had you taken the bloods right after waking up they'd be significantly higher.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 30, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's not necessarily early morning but as soon as possible after you wake up bc testosterone operates on a diurnal rhythm. So if you happen to work overnights and wake up at like 4pm, you'd want to go soon after 4pm.  Test levels can drop significantly throughout the day after waking so it's very possible had you taken the bloods right after waking up they'd be significantly higher.



When you say significantly higher are we talking a 10-20% increase or somewhere in that area?  Let's say it was a 20% increase that would equate to an additional 35 points which would put me in the low 200's......just an example


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Mind2muscle said:


> When you say significantly higher are we talking a 10-20% increase or somewhere in that area?  Let's say it was a 20% increase that would equate to an additional 35 points which would put me in the low 200's......just an example



I've seen Figures suggesting test levels can drop up to 60% throughout the course of the day. This will still only put you around 300ng/dl if your levels drop that much, they might drop less. The thing is though having accurate test levels, soon after waking, is important in determining whether you might be primary or secondary hypogonadal and then figuring out the root cause of it. Treating the root cause and/or performing a restart may be enough without having to subjugate to TRT.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 30, 2016)

estradiol is <5
LH 2.8


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 30, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I've seen Figures suggesting test levels can drop up to 60% throughout the course of the day. This will still only put you around 300ng/dl if your levels drop that much, they might drop less. The thing is though having accurate test levels, soon after waking, is important in determining whether you might be primary or secondary hypogonadal and then figuring out the root cause of it. Treating the root cause and/or performing a restart may be enough without having to subjugate to TRT.



So I guess I'm looking at whether or not it's my balls or my hypothalamus as the problem.  What type of tests are performed to identify which it is?  And also when you refer to a restart are you talking about clomid administration.  Thanks for your advice and input


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Mind2muscle said:


> estradiol is <5
> LH 2.8



Estradiol is low bc test is low. LH may or may not be higher upon waking which is why I'd suggest another blood test as soon as you can after getting up. 



Mind2muscle said:


> So I guess I'm looking at whether or not it's my balls or my hypothalamus as the problem.  What type of tests are performed to identify which it is?  And also when you refer to a restart are you talking about clomid administration.  Thanks for your advice and input



Primary hypogonadism is defined as normal to high LH but low testosterone and secondary is defined as low LH and low testosterone. Secondary hypo could be a problem with your hypothalamus or your pituitary gland. 

By restart I'm referring to clomid, nolva, HCG, or a combination of some or all of the above. 

You're welcome.


----------



## dongerlord33 (Jan 31, 2016)

Mind2muscle said:


> I know!  Once I saw those damn numbers I think my penis shrunk an inch.



I think my dick shrunk an in after reading your results! Better grab on some test my friend.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 31, 2016)

dongerlord33 said:


> I think my dick shrunk an in after reading your results! Better grab on some test my friend.



Yea I have got to get to the bottom of this.  As each day passes I'm feeling more and more like a woman.  I think I would have been better off not getting the results


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 31, 2016)

To add more to this Mind2Muscle, on another forum a member was posting about his low testosterone issues. His initial blood test revealed TT levels of 243ng/dL but the bloods were taken at 2pm. He retested a few weeks later, this time in the morning soon after waking and his TT levels on the 2md test were 635ng/dL. That's a huge discrepancy but shows why I'm suggesting another blood test for you.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 31, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> To add more to this Mind2Muscle, on another forum a member was posting about his low testosterone issues. His initial blood test revealed TT levels of 243ng/dL but the bloods were taken at 2pm. He retested a few weeks later, this time in the morning soon after waking and his TT levels on the 2md test were 635ng/dL. That's a huge discrepancy but shows why I'm suggesting another blood test for you.



Wow what a difference!  Yea so maybe I'll get bloods done at the correct time.  I'll keep you posted.  Thanks for your help!


----------

